# Tank Stands



## DragonFlame (May 9, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm just wondering where is a good place to get tank stands in general? Also, does anywhere sell a tank stand that can hold 2-10 gallon tanks? I've seen some places advertise a metal wire stand for a 10 and 5 gallon.

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't imagine it's very expensive to purchase a retail metal stand. What are you expecting to spend? Aren't they like $30 from big al's? It's almost boxing day, probably the best time for you to pick one up.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*stands*

they are 49.00 dollars at big als ....


----------



## DragonFlame (May 9, 2009)

Do I just ask them for one? I never really know where to go in big als, lol... Kind of sad I guess. Though generally I only see the wooden stands on display don't see any wire stands in there.

Any particular brand/make?


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

They're made by Penn-Plax I think. Just ask one of the guys on the floor.


----------



## DragonFlame (May 9, 2009)

I thought the penn-plax ones only held a 10 and 5 gallon, not 2x 10 gallon tanks.

At least that's what i read on the internet.


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

Stand 

I am fairly certain this is the one I saw in Scarb. BA's. They had 2 10Gs (one incandescent lighting, the other fluorescent) on it. One was on the top, and one was on the lower stand.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

DragonFlame said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm just wondering where is a good place to get tank stands in general? Also, does anywhere sell a tank stand that can hold 2-10 gallon tanks? I've seen some places advertise a metal wire stand for a 10 and 5 gallon.
> 
> ...


Dragon,

Most times anything under 5gal don't normally have stands. At least I've not seen any and while I would like to see some made the profile and size of the tank just doesn't seem worth a companies time to make one specific for that size. Most of the time the tanks can be supported on most home surfaces and tables.

My current 10gal is using the Canadian Tire 3-tier wire shelf but I placed it on the bottom shelf for good reason being of it's weight load. I added some bricks under the wire shelf and it supports and evens the load out. Pending what you want to do with your tank and setup the wire shelf may/may-not be your ideal use. I plan on growing stuff on top of the shelf on top of the aquarium so all the wires in the wire shelf makes it easy for light mounting.

I've a friend that wrote an email to Penn-Plax before and they say it would hold 2 x 10gal but would not move her email up to the structual engineer/R&D department in regards to the maximum tensile weight load per shelf. The CSR only just said bluntly they only support 10gal which means little at all. Supporting a 10gal to Penn-Plax could just mean simply on a very basic level a 10gal tank filled with water only ( 1gal = 8lbs approx.) and nothing else like filter/fish and heavy accessories like gravel/rock.

Make sure you find out what maximum weight load PER SHELF the stand can take before buying the stand. For anything under 5gal check IKEA's clearance area for odds and ends which can support those tanks as long as you're not loading them 90% with lead and 10% water.  I'll see if she can find her email reply and let me post it.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

tom g said:


> they are 49.00 dollars at big als ....


Sorry, I was a little off lol.

Have you checked your LFS? Some of the smaller shops might have them.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Indoor Jungle has 10gal dual tank stands for ~$30. Ask for Adam and mention GTAA. It's in the $30 range. I forgot what company it was but if you can find out let me know. I like to research up more the company and their items before buying.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok my friend emailed me her email and replies to Penn Plax. Have a read.



> RE: Fish stand specifications needed‏
> From: Sherveka Ketchum ([email protected])
> You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
> Sent: Fri 10/16/09 5:03 PM
> ...


Also another email she sent which was not replied to. Perhaps someone can help her out?



> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: RE: Fish stand specifications needed
> Date: Thu, 22 Oct 2009 23:01:30 -0400
> ...


----------



## DragonFlame (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Aquaneko for all the help

I'm just searchin around for info on tank stands, cause I want to get a 2nd 10 gallon tank but don't have TOO much space and it'd be nifty to have a stand that'd hold both hence my questioning heh. 

I will go have a look at indoor jungle's tank stand as well though, thanks


----------

